# 2008 NBA All-Star game logo....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

word is the logo is to be unveiled on tomorrow (7/17) at the Hornets Summer Hoops Clinic. I've been waiting for quite some time to see how this thing is going to look. My daughter says they'll probably try to toss a fleur-de-lis or the comedy/tragedy masks somewhere in the design. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My vote says there's a fleur de lis and a trumpet and/or musical notes somewhere on this thing...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> My vote says there's a fleur de lis and a trumpet and/or musical notes somewhere on this thing...


Yep. I thought about some type of musical instrument as well. A trumpet or a sax. Or tambourines or something. I just have this feeling they'll try to incorporate a Mardi Gras theme into it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yep. I thought about some type of musical instrument as well. A trumpet or a sax. Or tambourines or something. I just have this feeling they'll try to incorporate a Mardi Gras theme into it.


Mardi Gras ya say...Then I change mine to a chick flashing, a Huge *** Beer To Go, and a port-a-potty.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Mardi Gras ya say...Then I change mine to a chick flashing, a Huge *** Beer To Go, and a port-a-potty.


:laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It will sure have style, I can sense it.


Or it'll suck:azdaja: .


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not too bad. I'm glad it's not too gaudy and Mardi-Gras looking.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/allstar_logo_070717.html


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

As I've said elsewhere, I like it, and I think you should get Rob Espino's New Orleans Brass Band in (they're good, I saw a bit of em at the Jazz Festival this weekend) :biggrin:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Sweet!



I think it looks pretty good. The wrought iron and fleur-de-lis is a nice touch. Perhaps they should've used a different tone of purple though because it looks more blue to me.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Fleur de lis and trumpets...SCORE! But I like how it alludes to everything and doesnt just stick them everywhere.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I think it looks pretty good. The wrought iron and fleur-de-lis is a nice touch. Perhaps they should've used a different tone of purple though because it looks more blue to me.


Your right, they should have used a darker purple. Besides that I like it.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I love it as it is.

It's wicked cool.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

On the back of these kids shirts it looks a little more purple.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NEW ORLEANS -- _Flood-damaged Charity Hospital, where Hall of Famer Clyde Drexler was born, remains a vacant shell and will sit in limbo until state officials figure out what to do with it. 

A few blocks away is the New Orleans Arena, which will host an event next February that Drexler hopes will help revitalize the city of his birth. 

During an NBA-run basketball clinic for children Tuesday on the campus of Tulane University, Drexler and Hornets forward-center Hilton Armstrong helped the NBA unveil its new logo for the 2008 All-Star Game. 

The symmetrical, circular logo incorporates much of New Orleans' heritage, with two fleur-de-lis symbols, eight brass horns and fringe detail that resembles the cast-iron lace adorning French Quarter balconies. 

Drexler said it was important to him to be part of promotional events surrounding the All-Star weekend in New Orleans, a city where he lived as a toddler and returned often to see relatives after his mother had moved to Houston. 

"Any time I'm here, it's like home," Drexler said. _

Link



> *"Every city supports a winner. If you ever put together a team that's good enough to compete, they get tons of support from the locals. That's been proven," Drexler said.*


I agree. This is with EVERY city.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Anybody plan to go to all-star weekend?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Anybody plan to go to all-star weekend?


At the time I don't have any plans on going to any of the evening events but I hope to take my nephews to some of the daytime activities that will most likely be happening at the Convention Center.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Anybody plan to go to all-star weekend?


If my rep was correct, I can buy tickets to the Saturday event. Right now, the hard part is deciding who I'm going to take with me. I can only buy 2 tickets, which sucks because we have four season tickets.


----------

